# Hammerschmiedemeister



## Warhood (20. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich wollte ma nach der genauen Beschreibung fragen wie ich Hammerschmiedemeister werden kann.
Ich habe mir die waffe "Donner" hergestellt muss dafür aber hammerschmiedemeister werden/sein.
BITTE helft mir...

...also wo ich hin muss und welche q's und was ich damit dann machen muss.

Danke schonmal=)


----------



## Todeshieb (21. Juli 2008)

Du musst zum Schmiedemeister nach Winterquell - dort kannste auswählen, ob Du Hammer-, Schwert- oder Rüssimeister werden möchtest.


----------



## Yaresh (27. Juli 2008)

Also als erstes musst du mit den Besitzer der Scmied von IF reden. Am ende des Gespäches kannst du auswählen was du werden willst(Waffe- oder Rüssischmied).Dan musste ne kurze q machen o du ein paar Waffen herstellen musst, entweder bekommste die vom Schmiedbesitzer oder Waffenschmiedlehrer. Als nä wirste nach Winterquell geschickt wo du dich dann auf die Waffenart spezielisieren kannst.

Glaub das müsste alles sein^^


----------



## hufranz2007 (14. August 2008)

Warhood schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die waffe "Donner" hergestellt





hmm, wenn du die hergestellt hast, mußte ja hammerschmied sein.....sonst lernst das gar nicht


----------



## Loctak (18. August 2008)

Also wenn du Dir Donner schon hergestellt hast, dann bist du bereits Hammerschmiedemeister.
Du kannst dir eben nur eine Spezielle Ausbildung auswählen.
Nach Donner gibts dann noch 2 Ausbaustufen und das Endprodukt ist dann der Bote des Sturms.
Brauchst dann halt noch einiges an Mats. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG
Loctak


----------

